# Christmas Special :D



## stupidcha

I'm doing this to give back to the OCN community









So the prize is (drumroll*)

A $100 GIFT CARD FOR NEWEGG !!! (gift card code)

How can you win such an amazing prize?

I need an amazing 1680-1050 wallpaper. Go for it!

Rules
The wallpaper can be about anything.
*MUST be 1680-1050.*
*MUST submit as thumbnail. (lazy to click links)*
If not a thumbnail, I need to at least see the pic.
*Once again, MUST BE 1680-1050*

I will pick a winner Christmas Eve.









Good luck and have fun!









So I guess ppl haven't been reading the rules carefully

*if it isn't 1680-1050 I WILL IGNORE THE BACKGROUND*

*Top Ten Posters!*

1 turtleslikejohn
2 candy_van
3 thegreatsquare
4 airplaneman
5 Sin100
6 Mr.Pie
7 Moltar
8 spartacus
9 g3tsushi
10 yann3804

Thanks for posting to all who "correctly" posted!

Will be doing the randomizer later this evening! Having a Merry Christmas!

AND THE WINNER IS...

g3tsushi!







I'll be sending you a PM within today. Just PM me back. Thanks all and Happy Holidays!


----------



## rsfkevski

What is it that you like/dislike?


----------



## Jspoon

wow. and also, what rsfkevski said.


----------



## mtbiker033

Amazing Freebie!!

Here is my entry, 1680x1050 nvidia background. Looks really cool imho!


----------



## h0thead132

remove, stupid website wont let me link to pics


----------



## pioneerisloud

I've got a few more great ones, but they are unsuitable for OCN







.


----------



## charliehorse55

@OP, I didn't know what you liked, so I made a nice google page for you:

http://www.google.ca/images?um=1&hl=...&spell=1&uss=1

That page will display all images that are exactly 1680 x 1050 - then you simply have to type in something you are interested in and pick a wall paper.

My favorite way to set up wallpaper is to simply setup a script that automatically downloads APOD and sets it as your background.


----------



## AMC

ya there needs to be some rules set up for this. it would be better if you made the backgrounds too









plus OP where are you from?


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMC* 
ya there needs to be some rules set up for this. it would be better if you made the backgrounds too









plus OP where are you from?

agreed for something like this more rules are needed so people dont post a TON of pics. limit them to x per person and also give us a backdrop of what your likes and dislikes are to help us better instead of sending us on a wild chase


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester* 
agreed for something like this more rules are needed so people dont post a TON of pics. limit them to x per person and also give us a backdrop of what your likes and dislikes are to help us better instead of sending us on a wild chase

i third this, we need some guidelines and rules


----------



## candy_van

This is the wallpaper I use at my work. I've had it for a while now, and it's one of the few peaceful things I have in my otherwise stressful job


----------



## turtleslikejohn

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b...ny/index2.html for more








Hopefully I win! Never been lucky with freebies :/


----------



## [email protected]

I do a lot of photoshop and i wish i can list them all here but i'd be cramping the thread space lol.

Here's a few. Not certainly my best but i do have MORE on my cds. I have one where i actually have the Delorean sitting in the forest and the whole thing is made by Crysis Sandbox. It's nice. My B-day is in two weeks but not to be selfish here but gimmie!









May the best wallpaper win!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zomgiwin

wow, thank you for the offer of this freebie man!
i like this wallpaper alot :
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1969/1680h.jpg


----------



## [email protected]

17,000 WOW! That's a lot dude! lol!


----------



## $ilent




----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


17,000 WOW! That's a lot dude! lol!


I really don't wanna see the same pic twice


----------



## jam3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*











I've got a few more great ones, but they are unsuitable for OCN







.


can you pm them to me. Boxxy looks hawt and now she's my desktop


----------



## stupidcha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMC*


ya there needs to be some rules set up for this. it would be better if you made the backgrounds too









plus OP where are you from?


Texas


----------



## Sin100

You are a legend for doing this! Very kind of you!


----------



## LiLChris

Well this is my collection I am currently working on, its Anime so not sure if you will like it or not.








Not all of them are perfect I am still editing out tiny spots left over from the original backgrounds. I like having it black...

http://imgur.com/a/JmBpB/all
40 images - I know you said no links but I literally just uploaded it for you. >.<

My favorite one so far.


----------



## ljason8eg

Hope you like F1


----------



## SniperXX

I'm using this on my 1680x1050 displays.










I swapped the pic with another one of my wallpapers. I noticed you edited the op after I posted my last pic that was too big.


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## airplaneman




----------



## Mongol




----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


Amazing Freebie!!

Here is my entry, 1680x1050 nvidia background. Looks really cool imho!


holy mother!

That is INSANE!


----------



## [email protected]

Wow i seen some good wallpapers than mine







If could load my WHOLE WALLPAPER on my cd here







Kinda overcramped.. May the best wallpaper win.. lucky you.

Give him a huge thanks too because someone is generous enough to give you 100 bucks gift card towards NewEgg.

You don't see that everyday, He is truly a Santa Clause


----------



## JoshuaaT

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Attachment 184221


----------



## Azarah

Ahh dam ... I had something i made myself, but I formated my computer a while ago and I hope the original is not gone too ... 
Here is how it looks like until i find the ''big'' original. Its the one I posted on my Facebook ... I hope I find it back


----------



## xToaDx

thanks!


----------



## FauxFox

Then this:


It's not 1680, but it stretches really well.


----------



## Stevenne

For some other wallpapers
http://img689.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=1680x1050n.jpg


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 

I've got a few more great ones, but they are unsuitable for OCN







.

I think there's a couple already. D:


----------



## stupidcha

loving all the entries so far

as for choosing the winner
i will choose the top 10 wallpapers and use random.org
OR
let my gf choose (she's random so it'll work out both ways)

as for what I like or dislike...
i'm not a picky person so anything goes on this one









btw i've already gotten some unsuitable wallpapers via PM
if you would like to share these
i'm fine as so long as they aren't nude...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stupidcha* 
loving all the entries so far

as for choosing the winner
i will choose the top 10 wallpapers and use random.org
OR
let my gf choose (she's random so it'll work out both ways)

as for what I like or dislike...
i'm not a picky person so anything goes on this one









*btw i've already gotten some unsuitable wallpapers via PM
if you would like to share these
i'm fine as so long as they aren't nude...*

Mine may have been unsuitable for OCN use, but they were fully covered and very tasteful







. I especially like the [email protected] one I sent you, that's my favorite.


----------



## AK-47




----------



## Soulphalanx

Attachment 184227
Attachment 184228
Attachment 184229
Attachment 184230
Attachment 184231


----------



## CJRhoades

Always liked this one:









http://files.myopera.com/eduardt/alb..._1680x1050.jpg


----------



## thegreatsquare

I can't choose between all the half-naked chicks, so this:










...if I ever do make up my mind about the half-naked I'll give a link.


----------



## Geemaa

Very nice?

edit: Nooo..it isnt the right size

Oh well.


----------



## KILLER_K

I will give it a try and thanks also for the chance.


----------



## Arirang




----------



## Yumyums

Here's my entry's, Hope you like them and thanks for doing this freebie


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Oh yeah...who can resist?

Now this is what I call a Phenominal Christmas Present!









And it even unwraps itself









I took this one ok?


----------



## Z Naught

http://browse.deviantart.com/customi...earth#/d12m4cs









http://browse.deviantart.com/customi...t=408#/d1xjk7u


----------



## Baking Soda

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Com'on Daddy needs a new rig!


----------



## adizz

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b..._1680x1050.jpg


----------



## zouk52

I love these.









And


----------



## sbao26975




----------



## Damir Poljak

May I try?








Image is 1680x1050 :/
Attachment 184296


----------



## Nutty

In.


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Oh yeah...who can resist?

Now this is what I call a Phenominal Christmas Present!









And it even unwraps itself









sweet.
jesus.

also can i be in? i'll try to find a wallpaper.


----------



## BenRK

I win.


----------



## Rezist

Made the first 3 myself minus the intel logo i copied the logo -_-

























these 3 are just cool ones i found in my pictures


----------



## elttaboi

Suits the season too! =)


----------



## greydor

Here. I altered a wallpaper I enjoyed to make it more amusing. Some might not get the joke.


----------



## npham858

Some of these are 1920x1200 but will work with 1680x1050 since it's the same aspect ratio. You never specified how many wallpapers we were able to post, so I hope you like at least one of these.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b..._1680x1050.jpg


----------



## 420Assassin




----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 









Zombie one was already posted by, Myself.


----------



## Rezist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 









red one and spiral posted by me aswell already <3... edit these were all posted already LOL


----------



## Laylow

In!


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xToaDx* 
thanks!










demolished US Capitol? what's next - a starving child?


----------



## 420Assassin

wow counted 36 fails soo far...lol


----------



## robert125381

Researved for entry


----------



## bobfig

i usually have larger wallpapers but this is the one i find the most amusing so i re-sized it just for you.


----------



## lilraver018




----------



## Mr.Pie

i use these quite alot, they're amazing









Edit: if they' don't appear in the correct size; heres the site where I get them from







http://www.tigercat.hu/?modul=galeria&a=66220&p=4


----------



## lucifermn




----------



## CreepyDan

You can't deny yourself some FREEman.


----------



## philhalo66

here are some good ones


----------



## Archer S

last one is wrong res but its too epic not to post

EDIT dont know why theyre small here, photobucket must have compressed them. i have them at 1680 by 1050 on my desktop right now, will sand actual files if u want.


----------



## spRICE

Here are two that I took on my trip to Italy. The first is in Florence I think and the second is in Pisa.


----------



## Razi3l

Here are 2 you may like if you like cars/Ferraris (not in it for the prize):


----------



## Oneironaut




----------



## Ocnewb

Thank you!! Here are some of my favorite wallpapers:


----------



## Timlander

Lots of good wallpapers in here. I would love to see more! Also great freebie OP.


----------



## thisispatrick

Visit wallbase.net
Filter by resolution.
???
Profit!


----------



## Mongol




----------



## swisha

some previously used wallpapers. Gotta love an OCN wallpaper


----------



## animal0307




----------



## xD3aDPooLx




----------



## Fitzbane

great freebie man. thanks


----------



## 1keith1

I made this myself a few days ago, I like the variety from it gives from the original Windows wallpaper.


----------



## cgg123321

I'm not sure if there is a limit as there isn't one in op so I'll just put some of my favourites here







Some may be a bit larger than 1650 x1080 but if you like one I can easily downsize it for you (it should be the same when you apply it anyways though)


----------



## spartacus

Here's my entry (and some of my favorites):

_(how can anyone not love Calvin and Hobbes?)_


----------



## Moltar

Here are a few of my favorites for the resolution that you specified.


----------



## savagebunny




----------



## Damarious25

here


----------



## ibfreeekout

Here are some of my favorite wallpapers that I find myself using all the time:


----------



## ?Dirty?

supra engine, 3d modeled


----------



## ph10m

Posting several wallpapers is just insecure and desperate, post 1 and I think the chance he'll choose yours is higher.

I don't bother too much about the prize itself, would be cool of course, so I'll provide the most stunning wallpaper I'm able to give you.








(by the way, all you who post wp's, try not to just directly copy off the popular ones at /wg/)


----------



## luffy

FMA manga.



Direct link:
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1424/art8990.jpg


----------



## Mongol




----------



## amxchief




----------



## [email protected]

Man i see so many good wallpapers. This is gonna be a hard decision for him. Only if could load more but it'd be too a hard competition here.


----------



## rx7i2

Here's my favorite, kinda just calms my nerves by just looking at it


----------



## Drumheros




----------



## 4LC4PON3

Figured I would just toss up one of my Fave wallpapers. I didnt make it or anything something about this wallpaper has me hooked


----------



## smashblock

Love this wallpaper.


----------



## scutzi128

I love this wallpaper its one of my favorites.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Found this off of the internetz, but it's remained one of my favorites







.


----------



## Willanhanyard

@scutzi128

Look at the ship on the side of that wall of water. It's vertical







.


----------



## Precision_PC

Here are a few of my favorites.
Happy Holidays OCN.


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Here is my contribution









Thanks for the awesome freebie!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

My current wallpaper.


----------



## Kemiv

here you go


----------



## timxirish

Here's mine:



I considered submitting something more flashy, but I find myself more productive when I use more simple desktop backgrounds. Maybe it's the same way for you?

Anyhow, big thanks for doing this for OCNers! Grats to whoever wins.


----------



## townending

Ocn


----------



## Emmanuel

Since this picture is bigger than your requested resolution, it should downscale fine to 1680*1050. The world's most advanced & sexiest plane ever.
But hold on, Christmas SPECIAL: you get two F22s in 1 picture, that has to be the best background!


----------



## GoHigh

I dunno... My belief was always that if you are gonna use a wallpaper, it should do something... Like make you smile...

That's why I like funny ones...

Because... You can't frown and smile at the same time












































































































Enjoy... I hope I see some more cool wallpapers through this giveaway...


----------



## levontraut

to the op... if you want i can give you a link to my ftp site and there is about 5 gig of random pics you can choos from.
it is any thing from animal. land scape. space. anime (sub folders.) etc..


----------



## lob3s

My current one :3

It's actually 1680x1050, just visit the original link.
http://browse.deviantart.com/customi...ayley#/d21jo79


----------



## TheDark

Probably my most enjoyed wallpapers to date. 1680x1050 has so many WP options.


----------



## Jamar16

Uhm?








Attachment 184589
Rainbow around the sun and flower 
Attachment 184590
Rainbow around the sun 
Attachment 184591

Pacman anyone?
Attachment 184592


----------



## luvsan

okie Lemmie try!


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Does this work for Newegg.ca? If not, disregard my entry (but you can use this wallpaper if you like it







)


----------



## swisha

if anything....ive got some sick wallpapers now


----------



## Usbw5475

Here...


----------



## Gerik




----------



## KamuiRSX

Here's a few of my favorites. I've got tons more though. They all should be 16 x 10 resolution images with at least 1680 x 1050. Some are higher but they still look great at 1680 as that's what I'm rocking



















 <- Anna Friel is so hot


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jam3s* 
can you pm them to me. Boxxy looks hawt and now she's my desktop :d

me2


----------



## mllrkllr88

My submission: It's all math in the end

PM me for the original (huge file size!!).


----------



## MyNameIsWill

I hope you like this, i fell in love with it when i saw it even tho im a xbox guy =).


----------



## GanjaSMK

*In!*

This is my submission for you - it's a personal shot I've taken and put to size. I have the actual 1680x1050 because Photobucket resizes, etc. Anyways:










Or, if snow, mountains, and big huge timber isn't good, I thought maybe you could use this:










Just put the icons where you need! And if you need other 'names' let me know - very simple / easy fix.


----------



## avattz

Always found this to be a nice wallpaper (I think its because of the copper).










I have the original size.


----------



## Dibbs

My two favorite wallpapers when I was at 1680x1050:


----------



## ATSi




----------



## Redwoodz

In before someone else post 'em!
http:
http:


----------



## Timlander




mllrkllr88 said:


> me2


 ooo me too? lol


----------



## dumb321




----------



## Colt

*sniff*cute mushroom


----------



## [pi]




----------



## [email protected]

I think you're gonna really like this one.. http://img577.imageshack.us/i/techorbalonewallpaper.jpg/][/URL] Uploaded with http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL] This is not a fake orb, they actually made it and it is hot to hold too. Someone had to do a photo of a person holding this. Amazing.. just simply amazing. Here's a link to the site what it is.. hope i win?  [URL=http://www.maximumpc.com/artic...some_13_nathan_and_alans_modeling_career[/url]


----------



## blackbalt89




----------



## Craiga35

http://www.zastavki.com/image.php?item=15499&res=16[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## Hellfighter




----------



## Bobicon

I'm In.


----------



## Frosty88




----------



## LinksKitKat




----------



## Aeru

Here's what I got.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Here's some for you


----------



## Huski

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
last one is not the right size but equally awesome


----------



## Maestrotogo

wow it broke.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Heres my submission.


----------



## skimskim3074

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo;11640859*
> Heres my submission.


looks nice stuff.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skimskim3074;11640927*
> looks nice stuff.


Thanks!

Weird tho, its a 1680x1050 wallpaper but it shows as 1600x1000.


----------



## [pi]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huski;11637794*


I actually took this for myself


----------



## Erick Silver

Here ya go. I have a thing about Waterfalls and Dragons. Dunno why...

Heres the webby for the pic too


----------



## DaMirrorLink

picture was renamed cause im lazy and didnt feel like moving the file









(its 1600x1200, its the 16:10 variant but it still should be good)


----------



## gasguzziler

I'll take a shot. Here is my current wallpaper.


----------



## jp27

www.interfacelift.com


----------



## brl3git




----------



## Speedma11229




----------



## Frank08

Here's one that I think is pretty sweet.
Thanks OP!


----------



## stupidcha

bumps

surprised that more people haven't posted on here ><


----------



## Silent Assassin

...


----------



## quietpressure

NSIST


----------



## [email protected]

lol


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

Crysis is always a cool background. Also if you had a 1600 x 1062 this will be a perfect background.


----------



## greenoc

Get this One!!!!


----------



## christian_piper

Well, I am a bit of a photographer, so I have a couple here you may or may not like.
Higher quality+unwatermarked+png versions are avalible- see below.

Note- I do not wish these to be freely distributable on the internet so I have placed watermarks on them- PM me and I will send you a copy without it. I have them sitting on my desktop waiting to be sent out. Anyone else who is interested- I may send them to you as well! I just dont want them to be available to anyone at all.. I hope you understand. Some of these photos took me hours of work.

I will send them to you if you want, even if I dont win, FYI. I just want to do it over email or something private, rather than webhosting.

Also, these are JPG and compressed, because high quality PNG potos were too large to host

To see the full file, click on the thumbnail, then click on the image in imageshack again.

True 1680x1050:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fake (Adjusted to look right, but with borders) - These are because I am on Christmas break, and do not have my desktop with me. If you want I could get you full versions of these after I get back to college..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shurr

greatest quote ever!


----------



## l337sft

bullcrapping in photoshop ( Is this allowed or no, should i PM it? )


----------



## [email protected]

WOAH! nice!! I wanna see more of those!


----------



## l337sft

What font does overclock.net use in their graphics?


----------



## zodac

Anything you say?

Well... here it is.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm not so sure but if you have photoshop or Wordpad, type Overclock.net and highlight it and try every font til you hit the right one i guess..


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11695356*
> Anything you say?
> 
> Well... here it is.


She's cute but what's up with the black backrgound? needs something!


----------



## calavera

If you don't find these cool then there's something wrong with you.








The first one is my all time favorite.


----------



## vspec




----------



## NoGuru

My current desktop.


----------



## fonzye

I think you will like this.


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

I thought these ones were pretty cool.


----------



## [email protected]

wow give me links to these please?


----------



## H-man




----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];11695625*
> wow give me links to these please?


Just search 'space' and type in the exact size.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Here ya go, some of my original work


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft;11695308*
> bullcrapping in photoshop ( Is this allowed or no, should i PM it? )


Cleaned it.


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

And here is a couple more, these are mixed military pictures.


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

And a few more...


----------



## Khaotik55

http://www.wallpapers-room.com/random/1680x1050/

Have fun. No I don't abide by rules.


----------



## xRazerxSVirusx

These are the last ones, I have so much because I love the military.


----------



## nodeuce

Source: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/widescreen/1680x1050/







ENJOY!


----------



## Aznboy1993

Full-Resolution Link (1680x1050)


----------



## [email protected]

Wow that heli pic is cool would be cooler if Airwolf was shooting it down in the background


----------



## brandontaz2k2

If these don't catch your eye, I don't know what will


----------



## fatmario

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jdcrispe95

I was going to post a really good nature wallpaper but they were atleast 1920x1200


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;11602926*
> I'm using this on my 1680x1050 displays.


I hope you realise that is 'Boxxy' in that wallpaper?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11602980*


eww...


----------



## Sirius

http://submicron.deviantart.com/art/Quasi-God-Warning-Red-172520892

Zip file but there is a 1680x1050 resolution included.


----------



## BONKILLER

http://img222.imageshack.us/i/thumbbig2048137164098.jpg/


----------



## addest3

Well after several tedious hours, here are my works (from scratch)
First one is with your name inserted.
Second one is without your name (your choice)
I might also add that if you need or want any editing done to these EVER (that means forever) just tell me.

Im also willing to do a request, just tell me what you want :3.

*POST EDITED!!!:* I have found a hosting site that allows large file uploads but would only let me use .jpg. These previews are now the correct resolution. I still however recommend downloading the .bmp HD images which are MUCH higher quality.

.bmp HD link > [LINK]< (contains both with name and without)
PS: The images in the download folder ARE 1680x1050







ENJOY!


----------



## BillOhio

Wallpapers









View attachment 185779


View attachment 185780


View attachment 185781


----------



## iamwardicus

As long as it hasn't been posted before....


----------



## Bluescreendeath




----------



## kyle7412

here you go, some cool wallpapers....

http://wall.alphacoders.com/wallpaper.php?i=44984

http://wall.alphacoders.com/wallpaper.php?i=48578

http://wall.alphacoders.com/wallpaper.php?i=50068


----------



## kyle7412

sry double post somehow


----------



## Marafice Eye

Not sure if you're a Warhammer 40k fan, but I've always like this one...


----------



## bfe_vern

Here's my entry.


----------



## Decade

Get out of here, stalker.


----------



## aznofazns

Here's my entry:


----------



## addest3

Why dont you guys try making something original for the contest?

He could just as easily look up the wallpapers youre posting......


----------



## spanielcheckers

EDIT: I'd also happily make you something.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addest3;11711471*
> Why dont you guys try making something original for the contest?
> 
> He could just as easily look up the wallpapers youre posting......


First, it wasn't a requirement. Second, do you only use wallpaper that you created as your wallpaper? And Third, he could just easily not have this Christmas special contest. So, lets be nice and get with the spirit of the holiday.

And yes I understand you put several hours of tedious work for your entry and I applaud you for that.


----------



## addest3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;11714852*
> First, it wasn't a requirement. Second, do you only use wallpaper that you created as your wallpaper? And Third, he could just easily not have this Christmas special contest. So, lets be nice and get with the spirit of the holiday.
> 
> And yes I understand you put several hours of tedious work for your entry and I applaud you for that.


I understand that it wasnt but I figured that more people would be MAKING things to show appreciation for this great giveaway. Yes, I use my artwork for everything, phone wallpaper, themes on xbox ps3 and of course, my Desktop.

I also agree, some of these are nice wallpapers, but it would show more respect and creativity if people would make their own. If you dont know how to use or do not own photoshop, try Gimp or even Picasa. Making something nice isnt all that hard. Youtube also has plenty of tutorials.


----------



## Snomel

Let's give this a shot.


----------



## Hokies83

My sons 1st bday!


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## jetplane48

Hope I win


----------



## gymenii

A few good ones.... thanks


----------



## srsdude

How about them cars?








No clutter on edges = easy wallpaper!

Also, a Windows wallpaper!
View attachment 186045


----------



## l337sft

Hey hey hey, i made mine. It should be a requirement to make your own submission, but i guess not.


----------



## [email protected]

wow... everyone has really posted great wallpapers.. i envy most of them.. it's gonna be a VERY VERY hard decision for him. I still think he is gonna have a hard decision cuz almost mine and everyone is nearly as good.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## artigliphics

Nice graffiti piece I did a while back. For the prize, I'll hook you up with a custom piece. My youtube page is youtube.com/danpat to give you a idea.


----------



## MakubeX

Hope you like:

PS. The original file looks a bit better. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Sin100

Not sure if they have been posted before but here you are:


----------



## razr m3




----------



## g3tsushi

last one i did personally for you


----------



## Darkslide




----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslide;11748424*
> -snip-


that woman is damn sexy.

if you like House









STARWARS BATTLEFRONT WOOT.









nature's always nice


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;11602322*
> can you pm them to me. Boxxy looks hawt and now she's my desktop


Pm them to me too!


----------



## RoddimusPrime

What in specific is the entry deadline? Example: Noon on Christmas Eve.


----------



## ydna666

I love this one


----------



## stupidcha

lots of good submissions!

remember I'm picking my top ten on C-Eve so post them up by today!
then on C-Day I'll pick a winner using Randomizer or my gf


----------



## jurries21

Always been partial to animation backgrounds/concept art myself, so here are a few of my favs


----------



## jurries21

...and a few more. Loving this post, though. It's been fun to see other peoples collections and its all in my rez too, so that's been handy!


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jurries21;11754918*
> Always been partial to animation backgrounds/concept art myself, so here are a few of my favs


I'm liking "red on snow."


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11601834*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few more great ones, but they are unsuitable for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love unsuitable wallpapers! Link please.


----------



## Realcacheese

hehe.


----------



## komichi

Here's my submission. =) Have a good holiday.


----------



## AdmRose

Enjoy!


----------



## Rayzer

I currently use this one.


----------



## stupidcha

ok guys 14 hours left til I close this and pick the top 10!









so i'm seeing some double submissions and people who submitted in the wrong resolution
for double sumissions (as in someone submitted one background but another person submitted the same background) i will choose the first submit

as for wrong resolutions, i'm *completely* ignoring

have fun!


----------



## nategr8ns

Carbon-Fibre NVidia wallpapers I made a while ago







.
Take a close look at the ones that appear all one color







.





 <-I will crop this if you want

 <-I will crop this if you want


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## computeruler

I really could use a wd green 2tb. I have like no space left.


----------



## Sodalink

I liked these 2...

Link for first one: http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=78646
Link for second one: http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=46760

I linked the page where you can choose the resolution.

edit: I was tempted to choose a half naked women wallpaper, but if your GF is choosing it won't win







that's if she is as jealous as my wife.


----------



## [email protected]

Keep them coming guys! Don't forget more chicks







LOL.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Is this contest being judged on originality at all? As in the person made it themselves?


----------



## Copenhagen69

.... my entry


----------



## kpnamja

Here are just some wallpapers that i have on my background. If you want more pictures of the last girl her name is Misa Campo xD


----------



## legoman786

Never said we had to post *ONE* per post.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Thanks OP for hosting this great giveaway.... I could certainly use it like many may.


----------



## Jenn0cide

Hello. This is something I put together today for your contest. I made two submissions, one with your OCN username and one without, just to give you an option.

I think this is a pretty spectacular idea, by the way. An early congrats to the winner, whomever and wherever you are!









I also wanted to give some props to the site where I got the image of these two lovely ladies to make your wallpaper- www.viona-art.com.


----------



## scrotes




----------



## [email protected]

the spartan is sooo funny i liked that one and as for the chicks... WOW.. someone might win.. damn you. I need to post more wallpapers! I must have that card!


----------



## Microsis

One of my personal favorites.


----------



## PewPewBangBang

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/w_show/ariadne-artiles-1680-1050-5903.jpg



















I hope i win =)


----------



## MyNameIsWill

. hope i win too


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Last 2 entries, i hope this does it =D


----------



## MyNameIsWill

. sorry for double post


----------



## xHassassin




----------



## mrwalker

This is my entry... hope you like at least one of them.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHassassin;11765583*


That would be awfully uncomfortable..


----------



## Copenhagen69

its Christmas eve ,,, who won?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11601834*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few more great ones, but they are unsuitable for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could this pic _be_ anymore photoshopped?


----------



## zodac

Yeah... you could try and PS her to make her look less ugly...


----------



## $ilent

Now now, Im not a big fan of Hay...either


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11766667*
> Yeah... you could try and PS her to make her look less ugly...


One could say the same about a certain other woman idol







. Name starts with an H, ends with ayley







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11766705*
> One could say the same about a certain other woman idol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Name starts with an H, ends with ayley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hkayley? I've not heard of her...


----------



## $ilent

Any chance of a sneaky folding team score update before I toodle off to bed z?


----------



## zodac

Nope; looks like a Christmas update... whenever I wake up.


----------



## Maxxa

I had a few and couldn't decide the best but this one was one of my favorites. Deadline is up soon merry Christmas!


----------



## Dillmiester

The Life Cycle









From the Hubble website.


----------



## yann3804

How about that?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

what an awesome freebie








here's a few, I love supercell pictures


----------



## MaCnRYdER

My entry hope its not to late


----------



## tomclancey

Here's a couple infrared shots I took just before winter struck:


----------



## ignite




----------



## kingofyo1

Here's one I thinks very nice


----------



## stupidcha

55 minutes left before i choose the top 10 and then later during C-Day the winner will be announced!


----------



## SimpleTech

Hopefully this hasn't been submitted..

My Entry:


----------



## yann3804

Two wallpapers I used for quite a long time (two weeks)


----------



## Hysteria~

This one is epic


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Did I win??


----------



## stupidcha

Ok guys im cutting the submissions here!

gonna post my top ten in a few moments


----------



## InF3Rnus

Here you are my sir


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;11768421*
> Did I win??


I hate fake boobs.. ;P


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I hate fake boobs.. ;P


The word hate should never go in the same sentence as boobs!


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11770393*
> The word hate should never go in the same sentence as boobs!


Real Boobs > Fake

Fake boobs feel and act weird..


----------



## Copenhagen69

there must be a mistake .. you dont have my name up there ...


----------



## addest3

I love how someone can work on a custom piece of art for hours only to have it discarded for a piece of copy paste wallpaper that has been floating around forever.

Inb4 That copy paste art took hours. It isnt custom.

Merry christmas


----------



## tomclancey

Or you could, you know, get off your high horse about making a custom wallpaper. So they didn't make one, who cares.


----------



## stupidcha

sorry if i didn't choose you as my top 10 picks

everyone's submissions were very nice and all but i could only choose 10


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *addest3*


I love how someone can work on a custom piece of art for hours only to have it discarded for a piece of copy paste wallpaper that has been floating around forever.

Inb4 That copy paste art took hours. It isnt custom.

Merry christmas


The ones I submitted were not custom. However, I would give more props to someone who made something from scratch or did something custom.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomclancey*


Or you could, you know, get off your high horse about making a custom wallpaper. So they didn't make one, who cares.


He is allowed to have an opinion as is anyone. I don't think he cares about winning so much as getting some props as he was not even recognized in the top 10 nor anyone else who custom made anything. Besides, there a lot of people who like to do minimal work and take credit for something they didn't do and thus this does not encourage originality. This is just how I could imagine it from his perspective. From yours you saw something that could just be simple posts from google and that was the end of it, nothing deep.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stupidcha*


sorry if i didn't choose you as my top 10 picks

everyone's submissions were very nice and all but i could only choose 10


I agree there were a lot of nice pics. However, the rules were a little loose as several people posted many, many pictures. Thus entries could be limitless and only increase their odds of getting in the top ten. All they have to do is google some wallpapers and make multiple pics on multiple posts. Further, there was no mention as to whether custom made wallpapers got extra consideration or props. Thus you could have saved some of the people on here a lot of time by saying it did not matter. $100 could cause some people to try very hard only to see that extra effort is not rewarded so of course you will get some backlash there. I was one of many who just uploaded work done by others. I am not shooting down Christmas Spirit, but I think this could have been handled better as reasons stated above.

All that being said thanks for having Christmas spirit and giving away such a generous sum. Merry Christmas.


----------



## [email protected]

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone!

Don't be a Scrooge and give everyone a hug!


----------



## Damir Poljak

Merry Christmas and God bless us, everyone!


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Noooooo why the randomizer.. I have such terrible luck. I'm biting my nails now


----------



## stupidcha

Winner has been decided! Thanks for participating!
Btw, I did not set a number of rules and what not since I am not a picky person.
I did not care if the wallpaper was custom or photoshopped or taken off a site.
I do give props for works that were specifically created for this contest.

Next time I do a freebie I'll try to have a better rule structuring. Until then, Happy Holidays!


----------



## airplaneman

Congratulations to the winner! Thanks for the awesome contest OP and have a happy holidays everyone!


----------



## DeadMau5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Hope you like F1










Hate to say this but its not F1, its Formula Renault.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadMau5*


Hate to say this but its not F1, its Formula Renault.


Show me a Formula Renault car with tires that wide...


----------



## tomclancey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime;11771462*
> He is allowed to have an opinion as is anyone. I don't think he cares about winning so much as getting some props as he was not even recognized in the top 10 nor anyone else who custom made anything. Besides, there a lot of people who like to do minimal work and take credit for something they didn't do and thus this does not encourage originality. This is just how I could imagine it from his perspective. From yours you saw something that could just be simple posts from google and that was the end of it, nothing deep.


I know, and I do see his opinion, which is why I posted some of my own works. I took those photos myself, and had I not submitted my own, I probably wouldn't have taken the stance that I did. Checking my portfolio in my look, you'll find the images near the bottom-ish.

Not disagreeing with your point of view, because it's not necessarily false, however it was a stretch to blame a lot of people for just going on Google. Though, realistically, none of us are in the right there. I was wrong for saying what I did earlier, but it's not exactly a good thing to be condescending towards everyone in this thread by blatantly pointing out that you slaved over photoshop for hours only to not be included in the top 10. (This isn't directed at you, just to be clear.)

If people wanted to take the easy way out and potentially win, that's their prerogative. Who are we to say what others can and can't submit?


----------



## [email protected]

keep on posting the wallpapers.. let's turn this thread into 1680x1050 wallpaper only lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *addest3*


I love how someone can work on a custom piece of art for hours only to have it discarded for a piece of copy paste wallpaper that has been floating around forever.

Inb4 That copy paste art took hours. It isnt custom.

Merry christmas


Normally I wouldn't chime in, but I understand why you're not in the top 10. It's the OP's opinion who wins and he apparently didn't like yours that much. Don't get so butt-hurt next time over something that is a privilege for you.


----------



## airplaneman

Why is this thread still going? It's been given away, there is no point in continuing the debate about who should have gotten credit for what. It was the OP's decision, he was nice enough to offer us this freebie, NO ONE WAS ENTITLED TO ANYTHING. It is his money, so why should he have to pick something he doesn't like just because someone custom made it?

The point was to post any wallpaper, not a custom one. To those who made custom ones: good job, but next time be lazy like the rest of us and don't complain if you lose.

/thread.


----------



## stupidcha

~lol

good advice

/thread


----------

